# QL2???



## army (2 Dec 2002)

QL2???





Posted by PEON from Canada on March 16, 1999 at 14:10:00:



I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to tell me a 
little bit about this training course I will be taking this 
summer.  I‘m going to be in Shilo, and I just want to get an
idea of what this is like.  

Thanks to all who responds.


----------



## army (9 Jun 2004)

I also am going to shilo, but like you, i dont know much about the place unfortunately. 
I am told that i will be flying out sometime around july 3rd or so.


----------



## army (9 Jun 2004)

Heheh, this was originally posted in 1999... I don't think you'll see PEON in Shilo this summer. 

This forum is an archive of old posts, so I've locked it from replies and posts...


----------

